# شوية ملفات اكسيل على كيفك ....اعمل تقاريرك باحترافيه و كمان استفيد من الافكار الجديده (فى المرفقات)



## مهندس من مصر (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا شباب الاداره الهندسيه .... دى ملفات اكسيل ممتازه هتفيد اى حاد عاوز يعمل تقارير أو ياخد منها افكار لتقاريره ...المهم شوفوها و قوليلى ايه رايكم

يمكن التحميل من المرفقات أو من هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/1602_11291451380.zip

تم وضع الملفات فى المرفقات بدلا من الرابط فى الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83314.html

تحياتى لكم جميعا
EXCELL.zip​


----------



## safys (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد رائعة جدا جدا انا كنت بدور على تقارير زى دى من زمان 
بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك الزاى .........
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ينور:55:


----------



## fixnow (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أكثر من رائع فى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جامدة قوي يا هندسة بصراحة أنا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده قوي 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Jamal (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

رائعة, جزاك الله خير.


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علماً ونفع بكم


----------



## almass (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا---- بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكرا بارك االه فيك


----------



## عوني عميره (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والف تحيه لجهدك المميز


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا برنس


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2011)

تسلم ياغالي بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohsen elsayed (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## تامر سكورى (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## العربي84 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علماً


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل فموضوعاتك كلها شيقة ورائعة


----------



## ربى الله (9 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*​


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## الدويري (5 مارس 2011)

والله فعلا ممتازة
وياريت لو تعيد صياغتها باللغة العربية
وشكرا


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## nabanaba (7 مارس 2011)

رائع رائع واكثر من رائع


----------



## himaelnady (7 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_d (10 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Radhi.Rahel (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a_and_a (13 مارس 2011)

تسلم على الطرح المفيد


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد مجهود رائع


----------



## سعيد بن محمد (21 مارس 2011)

اذا بتقدر تنزل الملفات مرة ثانية لان تواجهني مشكلة في التنزيل

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gadag (23 مارس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لمك على ما تقدموه


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

الف شكرررررررررر..


----------



## adelhussien (30 أبريل 2011)

أكثر من رائع ..........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahiraq1 (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس من مصر : ) 

انا الحمد لله لما حملت الملفات ، اكتشفت إنها كات عندي من مدة 

بس بجد رووووووووووووعة جدااااااااااا

ومحتااااااااااااجه تركيز ومتابعة 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

وشكرا على النقل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*​


----------



## بن دحمان (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يحفظك


----------



## eza (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mzghoul (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nasser kamal (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## vieri31 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (9 يوليو 2011)

انا اسفة مش عارفة افتح الملف خالص


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (31 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت توضيح مصدر الملفات لو ممكن
؟؟


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (1 سبتمبر 2011)

Very Good Thank You


----------



## محمود عبدالباسط (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## love_you_2010 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا أكثر من رائع فى إنتظار المزيد*​


----------



## mamon jubeh (16 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx you alot


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghalighali (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المـــرداوي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدا

جزاك الله خيرًا ياباشمهندس ​


----------



## waleed79 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## me1me2 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Tahnks


----------



## sayedahmed330 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malshour (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*Thanks*


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك...وبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلا علي ماقدمته جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch_ali1980 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بعلمك


----------



## ENG F (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## sayedahmed330 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسامة اشرى (1 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## arch_ali1980 (8 يناير 2012)

علي رأي عمرو دياب (( خلصت فيك كل الكلام ))) .... شكرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و صدق رسول الله صىلى الله عليه و سلم ( من صنع إليه معروف فقال لفاعله جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء )


----------



## elgayar7 (14 فبراير 2012)

هذا فى ميزان حسناتك ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

الله ينورك


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng.rafatahmed (11 يونيو 2012)

Thanks a lot brother


----------



## ahmed samir911 (18 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (22 يونيو 2012)

الف الف الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة دي يا هندسة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

رائعة, جزاك الله خير.


----------



## emad lashin (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## admbrk (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد النواري (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

استاذ


----------



## ahmed_hissen (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير لكن ما دام انت عملت شئ كملة للاخر حتى يتم الاستفادة منه -- معلش يعنى لازمة الباسورد الى انت واضعة ما دام انت عامل شئ للمساعدة


----------



## مهندس من مصر (10 يناير 2013)

مفيش باسورد ولا حاجة و الملف مرفوع فى مرفقات المنتدى !!!


----------



## ساع وراء العلم (10 يناير 2013)

ربي يجزيك كل خير


----------



## عماد الصناعي (10 يناير 2013)

أكيد بتكون مفيده


----------



## tamimi1234 (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودعسل (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
رزقك الله حبه وحب من يحبه ​


----------



## doha_4all (13 يناير 2013)

و الله العظيم انت برنس الليالى و رمانة الميزان
​


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (17 يناير 2013)

more thanks man


----------



## عبدالرحمن جرادي (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## bjalil (2 فبراير 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## mg10_10 (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng.m.osama (4 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## اسلام النمر (22 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## naser_moneem2000 (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالعديني (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أأحمد عبدالعزيز (28 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Al Mohager (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## madjabr (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الجهد الاكثر من رائع


----------



## arch_hamada (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## eng_tefa (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## teefaah (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yossef elkotby (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> رائعة, جزاك الله خير.



بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## hazim_obied (2 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you for your kind efforts done for us


----------



## mostafa sharf (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## nanoo201010 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## land surveyor (15 أبريل 2014)

رائعة, جزاك الله خير.​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## محمدمايو (29 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على المجهود الجميل


----------



## nasserbalkhi (3 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## mosha101010 (7 مايو 2014)

thanks


----------



## ola saleh (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة​


----------



## Mohamed.Mousa (17 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iaia2100 (26 أغسطس 2014)

(((((جزاكم الله خيرا)))))​


----------



## elnahhas (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا يا باشمهندس الله يبارك فيك دائما متميز


----------



## TheExpert (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmedmamdouhhalim (29 أغسطس 2014)

بجد ألف شكر


----------



## yasser khlil (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
موضوع رائع وكامل
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## anasmok (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

احسنت اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_marwa736 (20 مارس 2015)

نا موش عارفة احمل المرفقات ليه؟


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جـزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## safa aldin (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mhmdmomni (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الامن العام (27 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## م/وليد البسيونى (22 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا , جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## sang (24 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## body55 (11 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الكبيرvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## body55 (19 أبريل 2016)

شكرا اخي الفاضل فموضوعاتك كلها شيقة ورائعةmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## body55 (22 أبريل 2016)

الف الف الف شكر................جامدة قوي يا هندسةmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## نزيه القاق (20 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## memo star (10 سبتمبر 2016)

جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## usama alaa (26 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama alaa (26 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (5 نوفمبر 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## sayed almosalmy (7 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاكي الله خيرا ايتها المكرمة


----------



## بسمالله (10 نوفمبر 2016)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر :20:


----------



## ebdaa4eim (13 يناير 2017)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## eng4islam (24 يناير 2017)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

